

How to Suck at Branding - feint
http://feint.me/2010/05/how-to-suck-at-branding/

======
ThomPete
Actually most branding experts don't fall into those traps.

They do however fall into the trap of thinking that you can actively brand
something, just as you do with cattle.

At the end of the day, your brand reflect _everything_ about your company.
From call center to email updates etc. Most importantly is your product (it
didn't used to be like that)

The things that matter is the experience you give, not the narrative your
frame it within.

------
DotSauce
This was very funny. Great read, thank you. Tweeted @DotSauce

I've noticed alot of bloggers and app developers are making these mistakes.

